# Race to the Finish



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So Aspen gets first place, but who will have second? There is Sweet Pea move up fast, but Destiny is making progress, oh look wait Flicka is sneaking on by... who will it be?

Right now Sweet Pea is showing NO signs of kidding. But Destiny's ligaments are softer. I also checked Flicka's and hers seem soft too :shrug:

So we shall see.

Everybody just chillin' while it rains
[attachment=6:15aqqrxf]April 28th 001.jpg[/attachment:15aqqrxf]

[attachment=5:15aqqrxf]April 28th 002.jpg[/attachment:15aqqrxf]

Flicka - she let me come up and put my arm around her --- babies soon???
[attachment=4:15aqqrxf]April 28th 003.jpg[/attachment:15aqqrxf]

Destiny has that far away look in her eyes
[attachment=3:15aqqrxf]April 28th 004.jpg[/attachment:15aqqrxf]

Destiny's TINY udder - it won't get much bigger before she kids LOL
[attachment=2:15aqqrxf]April 28th 005.jpg[/attachment:15aqqrxf]

Flicka is a bigger goat and her udder is so big
[attachment=1:15aqqrxf]April 28th.jpg[/attachment:15aqqrxf]

Sweet Pea stayed against the wall
[attachment=0:15aqqrxf]April 28th 007.jpg[/attachment:15aqqrxf]


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Flicka will be next but I could be wrong..... Does she ever let you pet her? Cause if she isn't nromally like that - Babies soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

occastionally she will let me near her and pet her. So it isn't to abnormal and given that it is raining she has nowhere to go. But she actually seemed to want my attention. It is the look and the way she carries herself that makes me think she is going to go soon.

I wonder if Sweet Pea was bred again later??? well we shall see if she progresses soon. She is only on day 147 so she has time.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think Flicka is next by her udder. No telling though, they love to surprise us!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no change in anyone last time I checked

here I got one of Sweet Pea - instead of looking puffy she actually looked "sunk in" :? :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't expect her to kid soon - although like I have said many times before THEY LOVE TO SURPRISE US!!! Alls I know is you are gonna be swimming in beautiful little babies soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, We may be decieved by Flicka's udder...it will definately get ALOT bigger when she's ready, but Sw' P being "sucked in"....my girls look that way when they are having contractions...she may be in early labor...what day is this for her? And being a FF...She will probably be going "early" in her due dates.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What are all of their due dates? The ones that you know. I know you said one was a surprise since you weren't positive when the buck bred her. 

I've had numerous surprises this year from FF so don't be surprised if Sweet Pea does spring a surprise on you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw Sweet Pea bred the same day Aspen was - minutes apart. So Sweet pea is on day 147 today.

Flicka is my "surprise" one since I was at training for my new job for an entire week and wasn't home but maybe once or twice as I stayed at my sisters since it was closer to the place where the training was. So I know it is within that week. She could be as early as day 145-146 or as late as 140

Misty is 140

Destiny is 143 (kidded last year on 151)

Mia -- she probably will wait till her may 24th due date otherwise she would be on 143 with Destiny

I am running out there again just to check on the kids for the night and check on any does for ligament changes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey....I don't think you'll be getting much sleep tonight....Sw' P is close.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah I am sleeping very well. Sweet Pea's udder is the same and her ligaments are still very strong. oh and she is puffy again :shrug: 

Destiny is the one I am watching. her ligaments feel slightly softer and she is acting different/slow 

Flicka's ligaments are firmly there so are Misty's


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like more babies coming soon!!! I think Sweet Pea will be the type to all of the sudden have no ligaments, probably no warning before hand.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thanks Ashely :shades: 

I had someone come over for me to cut their hair and she said "boy you look tired" and it was only 8:00pm :scratch: 

You all jsut want me to look all haggard don't you, loosing sleep and all :ZZZ: :help:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I'm not saying it would be tonight, but I think she'll look normal at one checking and the next she'll be either almost completely gone or gone. I do think you'll have at least that warning. If you check more often than twice a day then you might see a change more gradual than a twice a day check.

Since my fat heiffer isn't doing anything, I'm going to bed. Ttfn Hope you get some healthy deliveries in the daytime so you can get your beauty sleep. :ZZZ:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You will definately be seing more kids before the weekend....and you'll have to be on your toes as at least one of them is gonna be like Aspen and have kids on the ground before you make it to the barn!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well no one is going ot have kids today at least. All ligaments are firm and everyone is acting normal.

The kids are hopping and running around so everyone is curious about them. Maybe it will give them a good push to get going and have their own!

Eventhough she isn't big enough in my oppion I really want Destiny to have twins so I can do an experiement with pulling one adn leaving the other so I can see if both kids get the sores.

I am leanign toward it being caprine herpies or somethign like that 

If Misty has a boy I will be pulling him as the lady who purchased her only wants a doe kid from her. 

I am terrible though, I can't think of upsetting the does by pulling the kids so I want them to have at least two so they can have one. 

I know I know I need to stop humanizing them BUT I do know they miss the kids and I cant bear to hear them calling for them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Stacey, it's not wrong to "humanize" your goaties! If you didn't then you'd be a heartless and cold breeder....not a "goat lover"! Having her cry for a couple days just means that she is a good momma and WANTS to care for her baby, a few days is better than 2 weeks straight while "weaning" kids! I'm sure she'll be fine and I do hope she has a girl or 2!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is what I would like in kids - 

1 more unregistered boy
1 more unregistered girl 

1 boy at least from Sweet Pea

a girl from Misty

Twins - either - from Destiny


ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, I too am very hesitant to "pull" my kids away from their dams. But, I have 3 does that I dearly want to show...and since kids don't nurse very "neatly" if I don't pull the kid and milk the doe...she'll have a lopsided udder...not super for "showing". What to do, what to do? I guess if I can't do this I'll never be a "serious" breeder. Boo Hoo!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

False alarm

So I get home from work around 8:40pm and I open my truck door and I hear something.....that sounds like Sweet Pea, listen again, ok that sounds like distress. Off I run with all my stuff into the house drop it and run outside.

UGH she just wanted food! :hair:

Honestly she sounded much different then she normally does - obviously or I wouldnt' have run out there in my good clothes! But her ligaments are still intact and her udder is the same and her appetite is still functioning. :shrug:

Check everyone else -- same

:GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't you hate those false alarms. Its like they know we're on edge and take full advantage of it! Sneakers!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You poor kid!! They know what they're doin' to ya too! :hair: Mine seem to know that when it's kidding season I sleep with the moniter next to my ear! Know how many times I woke up to a "grunt" and holler? Just to go up and see that someone was yanking my chain!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

can I scream one more time ???? 


:GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You go right ahead....and make sure you wake your girls up too! See how they like it :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:angry: I might just do that! :veryangry:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know your pain. Anna's making me guess again... again... and again.... :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Pea takes the lead


So I go out this morning not expecting much of a difference.....wait whats that? Sweet Pea again making lots of noise, ok nothing to alarming. But I can't resist the urg to check her before I dish out food. So I quickly catch her (first she and I have to go around the hay feeder a couple times - it is like a ritual :shrug: ) really? could it be? YES her ligaments are much softer! still can feel them but MUCH farther down. :wahoo: 


So Ashely you were right. I checked her at midnight and her ligaments are firmly in place. This morning at 8:00 there was a distinct difference.

No discharge but that isn't abormal for my goats. very rarely do I see discharge before kidding.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I bet she'll lose those ligaments completely today by your evening feed and probably kid in the AM, hopefully not too early. Mine tend to want to do it early though. :hair: I like to sleep.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tomorrow morning is fine. 

I just dont' want her to kid this afternoon while i am at work. I have to work till 8:00 then I am babysitting till like 11:00

So I probably will bring the kids over with me after I pick them up from their activity and then check on her before putting them to bed. I of course will have my brother on kid watch while I am gone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Was able to come home and let my dogs out to potty and saw that Sw' P is still keeping you in suspense....will check back at 4 when I'm home for good. Long shift today...that's what it is when the school kids get hired...us "older" ones have to work twice as long til they are dismissed from school.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We are getting closer!

Left ligament is still where it was but the right is lower.

SP is talking a lot to me and wants me around.

She has a little amber colored mucus - seen in this picture
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 0th004.jpg

here is her udder
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 0th003.jpg

video of her talking to me - I looked over the wall because I thought i heard her pawing - didn't see the pawing though so I don't know for sure. 
picture:
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 0th020.jpg


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure is getting close!! C'mon Sweet Pea!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Keep an eye on that girl.. she has the "look"! I love how silly they get right before they kid. C'mon Sweet Pea!

I will have to post my kidding "results" for you all soon . I have been so busy that I don't have time for anything :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she doesn't want me to leave her! :shocked: 

You would think she is my friendliest goat the way she is acting.

Still a small amount of amber discharge but not streaming.

Saw one contraction.

Came in to get a book and to update you all.

wireless doesn't reach to the goatshed.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She seems to be acting like Anna is too. Waiting and watching. Lots of fun huh? LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a couple more small contractions.

Her left ligament is still down there but her right is harder to feel. But they are way down there.

I showed my brother how far down they were and he knows to check on her every half hour or more.

Right now Aspen and Destiny are together in the back pen. Misty, FLicka, Jasper and Mia are in the big pen that is half finnished and SP is in the front pen with the big shelter.

When i am out there she stays in the shelter but if I am not out there she paces from inside to outside constantly.

It would be nice if she held off till tomorrow morning but I am not so sure she will.

I have been only staying out there with her because she wants me there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here she standing next to me as i read her a book -- yes I was reading out loud to her as she wants me to talk to her.

Poor thing I hate that i have to leave her


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully she will wait for you!!!!! She is sounding very very close though~


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think if she's close too. I hope she waits for you but she probably won't. Hoping for a smooth easy delivery!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, she has dropped and her tail head has loosend also....as well as her udder being bigger....she may give you a few hours yet, she's not "peg legged" in the rear as of the last pic but as soon as she goes posty she'll have them in a few hours. :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Liz can you explain that peg leg thing to me?? I am very interested in knowing what you are talking about and seeing. Thanks

No new news to report just yet. Brother says she is more uncomfortable and lost her ligaments so I am going ot run out there and feed and see how things are


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's talking about a doe who normally has a nice angular rear leg who all of the sudden goes posty...
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 16-088.jpg

That's Faith posty legged on delivery day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ashley! That pic explained it...and the dinner time pic of Anna in your recent post is showing her very much "peg legged"


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

How're your girls doing Stacey? Any change?

Anna's not as peg-legged as Faith had been but she's a lot more peg-legged than she usually is. Anna's a very angular doe normally.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Stacey, I am so excited to see what she has!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

quads 

really busy 

more later


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!!! Congrats, hope everything is okay!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG!    Thats awesome! How did she fit those all in there?

I can't wait for baby pics! :leap: :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought she would only have a single! :stars: And she is a FF too!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

please pray first born girl is VERY tiny and not responding very well.

I pulled her and her last brother to bottle feed. Bottle feeding NOT going well. 

I am a worry wart please pray for peace for me PLEASE

Doesn't help that my grandmother knows nothing and keeps suggesting thigns or doing thigns and it is getting on my nerves. 

2 with SP are ok but not great.

Details on birth later


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very sorry that the girl is not doing well. I will be thinking of her, and you too.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sending ray: ! I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG you got quads and twins??? Wow, sending lots of prayers and healing white light that the little doeling does well. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My dear goodness!! QUADS!! Stacey, I'm sending a special prayer in your direction that the Lord guides you in helping these little ones!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be praying Stacey! I hope the kids pull through


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Tiny girl is standing. Grandmom said she looks like a tiny kitten - so her name is Kitten (grandmom is happy I used her name  )

Presto took 1/2 ounce willingly (actually sucked on the bottle! Praise the Lord) he is on my lap right now

two with mom were looking for teat - I helped them and they sucked. SP is a good mom

I need to check on them again - chilly tonight!

All kids are a GOOD size except Kitten.

Presto is huge!

birth info later (God knows when i need to be there!!!)


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great news! I guess all the prayers at once are helping!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great news Stacey!! I have one named Kitty! :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh Congratulations Stacey on the quads!!!! Boy are you going to have your hands full... LOL But it will be great fun! I hope the doe continues to thrive. And the rest are healthy boucin babies! Congrats again and to SP :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok....They all sound to be off to a good start....so we know that Kitten is a tiny doeling and Presto is a buckling....what are the other 2 with Sw'P??? 

Looks like you got your boy you was wanting from her :boy: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh sorry 

2 girls and 2 boys

one of each being bottle fed one of each being raised by sweet pea

Kitten isnt out of the woods by far,but at least there is hope.

I am still working on my worrying. I worry about the two inside and the two outside.

But I need to rememebr that tehy are in the lrods hands.

ok got to go again


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW Quads!! Congrats Hope kitten keeps improving. Who name Pesto? it's a great name. Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GREAT JOB for a FF!!! Way to go Sweet Pea!! :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh STACEY! My gosh!!! :wahoo: 

I am praying for them all and you..... I sure hope she pulls through for you. 

So here's what happened! Last year Stacey got the singles.. only a few babies.. the girls were holding them all back until this year!! :ROFL: Would you know, I have had probably 50 kiddings here by now and I STILL haven't had a single set of quads. Go figure! lol

Congrats again Stacey, and lots of prayers coming from WI! ray: Off to bed for me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Shelly said:


> WOW Quads!! Congrats Hope kitten keeps improving. Who name Pesto? it's a great name. Shelly


I did 

See I was working on the triplets and then PRESTO he popped out :shocked: I actually had the name in mind because I am doing a music theme with all the nigerian kids. So it was already in my head. It fit so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to use it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope they do continue to do well and as long as mom is attentive they should, I know it's chilly out tonight and I know that you will worry and not get any rest at all, if you don't want to or can't use a heat lamp put sweaters on them, they have to be really tiny to have 4 of them, and they'll cuddle with mom.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are small though not really tiny. which surprises me on how she had 4 of them and wasn't that big! :scratch: 

how much should a kid get in the first few hours? I think Presto has had at least 2 ounces. 

Kitten not sure how much


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure how much... but I think 2 ounces is a good amount for Presto. I think maybe a half ounce every half hour is what I have heard... But that was for a preemie.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like they are getting enough...1-2 ounces every hour or two should be good til they start wanting more!


----------

